# Happy 1st of May & International Samoyed Day



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pretty boy........


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Pretty boy........


Dear Sandy, I shall admit I always have the prettiest boys :x and many gorgeous boys from each breed.
Today, I got contacted for him by an American Rescue let's see how it proceeds. 
And he is a purebred original Samoyed imported from Russia with russian microchip.


----------

